

Modeling a pendulum clock in Javascript - bkanber
http://burakkanber.com/blog/physics-in-javascript-rigid-bodies-part-1-pendulum-clock/

======
mmcnickle
Again, this one looks great. Particularly the section introducing the new
integrator, seems like a good place in the series to do it.

~~~
bkanber
Thanks! I was losing sleep trying to figure out when to break the news about
Euler's method. I figured this article would be best because the actual
physics code is pretty straightforward, so that left some room to talk about
integration techniques.

